# Looking for players, seacoast NH



## Gobbo (Apr 11, 2004)

We are looking for some players for an upcoming 3.5 campaign in Dover, NH.


----------



## Gobbo (Apr 13, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 17, 2004)

I've got a crew of friends who play in Durham, and I'll be around in Lebanon, ME during the summer to play as well, maybe something could be worked out.


----------



## Gobbo (Apr 17, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I've got a crew of friends who play in Durham, and I'll be around in Lebanon, ME during the summer to play as well, maybe something could be worked out.




well, keep me posted as to your situation. We try to play regularly so we are looking for reliable players. Thanks for replying.


----------



## Gobbo (Apr 30, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## Gobbo (May 13, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## Gobbo (May 27, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## risenfenix24 (May 30, 2004)

hey,

  i'm a 22 year old gamer from Haverhill, MA who's looking to start his own 3rd edition D&D group with me DM'ing... at least i'd like to DM... interested???


----------



## Gobbo (May 31, 2004)

risenfenix24 said:
			
		

> hey,
> 
> i'm a 22 year old gamer from Haverhill, MA who's looking to start his own 3rd edition D&D group with me DM'ing... at least i'd like to DM... interested???




I am currently DMing a game for my group. We have another DM who wants to start a new campaign. Unfortunatly, I only have time for these games right now, but if you wanted to travel to Dover, maybe we could work you into one of our games.


----------



## risenfenix24 (May 31, 2004)

i would like to join another campaign but i only have time for my group in Holden, MA and my own stuff... thanks for the offer though... hey, where are some gaming stores around the south shore of NH or North Shore of MA that would be worth checking out for interested players???


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 2, 2004)

risenfenix24 said:
			
		

> i would like to join another campaign but i only have time for my group in Holden, MA and my own stuff... thanks for the offer though... hey, where are some gaming stores around the south shore of NH or North Shore of MA that would be worth checking out for interested players???




hmm, try the Comic Store in Nashua, NH or the Paperback Bazzar in Somersworth. Those are the 2 best that I know of. 

Happy gaming!


----------

